# Chinese Uber competitor Didi Chuxing reportedly in talks to launch $80 billion IPO



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/24/chinese-uber-rival-didi-chuxing-in-talks-to-launch-ipo-wsj.html

Didi wants to reach a valuation of between $70 and $80 billion through an IPO, The Wall Street Journal reported, citing unnamed sources.
Didi said Tuesday that it was expanding its service to Mexico, a move that pits the company directly against Uber.
Chinese ride-hailing giant Didi Chuxing is holding talks about an initial public offering (IPO), according to a report.

Didi Chuxing was last valued at more than $50 billion in December, after raising $4 billion from investors including Japanese conglomerate SoftBank. It now wants to reach a valuation of between $70 and $80 billion through an IPO, The Wall Street Journal reported, citing unnamed sources.

The company could go public as early as the second half of 2018, sources told the WSJ, but as talks are in the early stages a set date for the listing is not entirely clear.

Didi Chuxing declined to comment on the report when contacted by CNBC.

[paste:font size="3"]*partnered with international rivalsto expand its reach to markets beyond China. But its move into Mexico marks the first instance of a direct expansion outside of its home market.

Didi Chuxing bought Uber's business in China in 2016. Uber has been planning its own IPO, but CEO Dara Khosrowshani has said this will likely not take place until 2019.

Read the full Wall Street Journal report here.
*


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

You thought Uber's pay rates sucked? hehehe


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

This should bring Ubers valuation down.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Not gonna happen, show the money if you want to have value.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/24/chinese-uber-rival-didi-chuxing-in-talks-to-launch-ipo-wsj.html
> 
> Didi wants to reach a valuation of between $70 and $80 billion through an IPO, The Wall Street Journal reported, citing unnamed sources.
> Didi said Tuesday that it was expanding its service to Mexico, a move that pits the company directly against Uber.
> ...


Just a mattee of time.
Till DIDI OWNS UBER !

Thanks Wal Mart !


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Just a mattee of time.
> Till DIDI OWNS UBER !
> 
> Thanks Wal Mart !


I Blame Globalizt Secret Society's....... The Real World Power


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

More deep pockets to fund fare wars. We will all Make It Up with Volume (TM)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I Blame Globalizt Secret Society's....... The Real World Power


I cant fly to Chicago.
No " CHIP" in my license.
Louisiana did not make it Mandatory !

WHAT COUNTRY HAS AMERIKA BECOME ?

No papers cant travel.

THIS IS NOT FREEDOM !

NOT THE AMERICA I GREW UP IN !

Everything they told me in school that Communists did
Its all HERE NOW !

Stassi Spying.
Govt. Papers to Travel
Check points on roads !
Strip searches at airports!

THIS IS NOT AMERICA !

They want to Eliminate Personal Ownership of your Cars NEXT !

" NOW YOU DO WHAT THEY TOLD YA "!- R.A.M.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> I cant fly to Chicago.
> No " CHIP" in my license.
> Louisiana did not make it Mandatory !
> 
> ...


You Gave up Ownership of your Person Long Ago 
You Can Not Afford to Bid On Your Own Feeedom 
Because you are Worth More "Enslaved"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> You Gave up Ownership of your Person Long Ago
> You Can Not Afford to Bid On Your Own Feeedom
> Because you are Worth More "Enslaved"


Screw that

" VIVA LA RESISTANCE "!

( Question EVERYTHING ! Think for Yourself . . .)


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

observer said:


> This should bring Ubers valuation down.


Depends I suppose. Uber and investors in the UberChina unit own 20% of Didi. They got a minority stake in Didi when they sold out to them. That was when it was worth 28 billion. It's worth an estimated 56 billion now. Obviously if it goes to 70 or 80 billion that's even better news for Uber. Financially it's a win for uber really.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Depends I suppose. Uber and investors in the UberChina unit own 20% of Didi. They got a minority stake in Didi when they sold out to them. That was when it was worth 28 billion. It's worth an estimated 56 billion now. Obviously if it goes to 70 or 80 billion that's even better news for Uber. Financially it's a win for uber really.


Shouldn't antitrust bust em at some point since Didi is in bed with Lyft AND simultaneously part-owned by Fuber???


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

We'd think it all depends where they want to list their paper shares. If they were able to list in the US exchanges, it give Uber insiders some hopes someday, somewhere Uber can be an IPO also run.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> Depends I suppose. Uber and investors in the UberChina unit own 20% of Didi. They got a minority stake in Didi when they sold out to them. That was when it was worth 28 billion. It's worth an estimated 56 billion now. Obviously if it goes to 70 or 80 billion that's even better news for Uber. Financially it's a win for uber really.


I was thinking more along the lines of Didi is worth Y amount of dollars because it has X amount of sales. So Didi becomes the yardstick Ubers IPO is measured against. If Ubers sales are half of Didis then Ubers valuation would also be half of Didis.

If Softbank is able to lower Ubers valuation, it can buy more Uber shares at a lower cost when Uber does IPO. Other investors may be hesitant to overpay for Uber.

*I know there are other variables in a valuation. I just used sales to keep it simple.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

observer said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of Didi is worth Y amount of dollars because it has X amount of sales. So Didi becomes the yardstick Ubers IPO is measured against. If Ubers sales are half of Didis then Ubers valuation would also be half of Didis.
> 
> If Softbank is able to lower Ubers valuation, it can buy more Uber shares at a lower cost when Uber does IPO. Other investors may be hesitant to overpay for Uber.
> 
> *I know there are other variables in a valuation. I just used sales to keep it simple.


What has to be calculated in that mix is that every time uber sells out to a competitor they negotiate a percentage of that competitor's market essentially making a share of that market theirs, and the best part for uber is that it doesn't have to spend a dime to collect value from those markets.

Just in this one case 20% of Didi is a huge chunk of change and increased earnings potential as Didi grows it's market, all at no expense to uber with the exception of the market when Didi goes public.


----------

